# B complex- when to take them?



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to start taking a b complex vitamin, but am not sure when to take it. I take my levo in the am, ADD meds a few hours letter, and effexor later in the afternoon. Within that concoction of mesd, where would be the best place to take a b complex. i know it can give some poeple lots of energy, so i don'twant to take it too late in the afternoon. i also have a very hard time sleeping, so i dont wait it to mess around with my sleep a lot.

Any suggestions are much appreaciate!! sorry this post is all mess up... half alssp... but really want to fin d the answer to this soon.
Thank you1


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Why not take it when you take the first dose of meds AFTER your thyroid replacement? That way it will hopefully wear off some before bedtime. I take mine at bedtime and haven't noticed a problem with it interrupting my sleep, but we are all different.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd take it a few hours after your thyroid meds in the AM. Everything I read on here and get told at the doctor's office is that the thyroid meds like to be left alone & have time to work by themselves; with no food or other meds to interrupt.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I want to start taking a b complex vitamin, but am not sure when to take it. I take my levo in the am, ADD meds a few hours letter, and effexor later in the afternoon. Within that concoction of mesd, where would be the best place to take a b complex. i know it can give some poeple lots of energy, so i don'twant to take it too late in the afternoon. i also have a very hard time sleeping, so i dont wait it to mess around with my sleep a lot.
> 
> Any suggestions are much appreaciate!! sorry this post is all mess up... half alssp... but really want to fin d the answer to this soon.
> Thank you1


To my knowledge, B-complex should not interfere with anything you have listed.

B-complex is also a good diuretic so you might wish to take it in the morning so you won't have to void a lot during the night.


----------

